# Dropping water weight



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

How do you go about doing this?

Read that 5 litres of water per day and lowering sodium intake to around 2500mg would do the trick?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

add in some vit c too 1000mg 3 times a day


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

xpower said:


> add in some vit c too 1000mg 3 times a day


Yeah got some 1000mg tabs knocking about.

How long do you reckon it would take to shift water?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ive seen people post 5000mg vitc and 4-5l water, best off asking BB'rs like @Chelsea


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How much water are you drinking?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

No carbs for 5 days high water, plenty of vitamin c. 1mg Adex ed if on cycle. Crlery seed and dandelion root ed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How much water are you drinking?


not enough at the moment


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> No carbs for 5 days high water, plenty of vitamin c. 1mg Adex ed if on cycle. Crlery seed and dandelion root ed.


No carbs at all?

I'm gonna look flat as a pancake! haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> No carbs at all?
> 
> I'm gonna look flat as a pancake! haha


You then do a low GI carb up pancakes on crumpets for breakfast on day6/7 nom nom

It works I did it through my cut and was dry as fk for 16 weeks


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> You then do a low GI carb up pancakes on crumpets for breakfast on day6/7 nom nom
> 
> It works I did it through my cut and was dry as fk for 16 weeks


Might be a shout.

How long would you say it would take to dry out? A week? Or reckon I could do it in 4 days?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2.2g carbs holds 1g water  or other way round lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What the purpose of dropping the water?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Might be a shout.
> 
> How long would you say it would take to dry out? A week? Or reckon I could do it in 4 days?


No idea depends what u are like now lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> No idea depends what u are like now lol


f*ck it give it a shot ahah!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What the purpose of dropping the water?


A test mate, thats all.

On a cut and want to see if it makes much difference


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just green veg no carbs  lol enjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Just green veg no carbs  lol enjoy


Oh I will


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Low carbs will drop water and glycogen from muscle cells - hardly a good thing if you want to 'look good'.

Water loading and then sauna/no-water will dehydrate you. Carb manipulation will help - but to look your fullest you need to increase CHO.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How far are you into your cut and how long to go mate?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

martin brown said:


> Low carbs will drop water and glycogen from muscle cells - hardly a good thing if you want to 'look good'.
> 
> Water loading and then sauna/no-water will dehydrate you. Carb manipulation will help - but to look your fullest you need to increase CHO.


CHO?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How far are you into your cut and how long to go mate?


Month left mate, just wanted to see if there was much difference really?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bottle of vodka works well for me..

Either that or vit c, 4g+ a day

But seriously, vodka and a drum and bass rave and i drop all water.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

L11 said:


> Bottle of vodka works well for me..
> 
> Either that or vit c, 4g+ a day
> 
> But seriously, vodka and a drum and bass rave and i drop all water.


Tried that the other day. Only problem is I seem to not be able to keep away from sh1tty take aways after


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Tried that the other day. Only problem is I seem to not be able to keep away from sh1tty take aways after


Lol. Just get a chicken kebab and then skip breakfast the next day


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would not start water manipulation until 10 days away from you goal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I would not start water manipulation until 10 days away from you goal.


How come mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That has what has worked for me. But it all depends wher you are in your diet how much you have been drinking etc. There is a lot of things to consider.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> CHO?


carbon hydrogen oxygen , carbohydrate ..


----------

